# HGH only cycle - advice greatly appreciated!



## Jammie Dodger (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all,

I am in desperate need of some advice from experienced bodybuilders who have taken HGH on its own or know people who have.

I have been lifting weights for about 10 years now, and I have never really managed to gain much weight, no mater what I've tried. I've had phases of about a few months here and there of eating a strict diet plan designed for hardgainers, and I've only managed to gain about 10 pounds at a time, some of which was fat, and lost it very quickly when I slacked off.

I have considered taking steroids for many years, but a few reasons have put me off - one is that I don't want to lose most of the gains when I finish the cycle, and even more off-putting for me is the acne - because I'm one of those people that are extremly susceptible to it. I have the utmost respect for those who can cycle on and off for years and work hard to keep most of their gains, but I want something that will also help my underlying frame, as I see very skinny guys like me who have taken roids and I think they look really out of proportion - that's what I'd look like.

Therefore after doing some research I've decided that HGH would be more suitable for me. I don't want to be huge, just a little bigger than I am. I like the idea of my bones growing a little too. I have read however that the muscular gains might be very slight, but I am willing to consider anything to aid this that won't cause acne. I know it's expensive, but I'm considering going on it for 6months to a year, at 4 i.u. every other day.

My vital stats are: Age 28, 5'11'', 150 pounds. Bodyfat is probably between 20 to 25%.

Any general advice would be great. I guess my questions are, how much weight do you think I'd gain from this? Would it really be permanent? Also, I'm quite concerned about where to get HGH from. I know we're not allowed to share sources, but if you could tell me any websites that are scammers to look out for I'd really appreciate it.

Many thanks


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Spend the money you would on GH on a proper trainer/diet coach trust me you will like the results a lot more.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Jammie Dodger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in desperate need of some advice from experienced bodybuilders who have taken HGH on its own or know people who have.
> 
> ...


As Lois lane said I would invest in a diet / nutrition / training coach for 6 months instead of HGH mate, as your stats say 150lbs at 5 foot 11 and 10 years of training, I would say diet is where the problem lies, HGH will not help you gain the weight you want mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

150 lbs at 20 plus percent fat?

I don't care who you are, you haven't even tried training yet so any chemical enhancement is a waste mate

You give it a few months then quit lol - like that is any time atall


----------



## Jammie Dodger (Sep 18, 2010)

I appreciate the advice Lois Lane, but believe me I work my ass off in the gym, I change things up regularly to try to keep shocking my body into growth; I have also researched extensively the proper way to diet, and I've played around with different ratios of protein, fats and carbs, whilst consuming the proper amount of calories. I've also tried many different supplements, BCAAs, glutamine, creatine, etc. you name it. Everytime I go through one of these phases it's very difficult to keep up the commitment when you're gaining hardly anything. My genetics are the problem.

Anyone with advice on HGH?


----------



## Jammie Dodger (Sep 18, 2010)

I should add the reason my bodyfat isn't low is because I don't do cardio. I've had phases of doing it and people tell me I look ill because of the lost fat. With my frame I actually don't mind a bit of fat if it makes me look a little healthier.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

"shocking the body", listen mate you post up in a different thread your training, diet and general life style in a manner that is easy to read ie not a massive jumbled mess. And i can 100% promise that you will get replies that will add 20lb of muscle on your frame and reduce your body fat if you follow them.

Also at 28 you would need to use a lot of gh to see much of any thing.

That is 1 expensive and 2 pretty pointless with out the use of steroids.

So many people over complicate things while not even coming close to doing the right thing.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi mate, I think what people are getting at is If your 150lbs at 5ft11 then you simply aren't eating enough, you can play around with protein/fat/carb ratios all you like if your not overeating what your body needs to maintain you won't gain. Could take 6000kcal+ if you've got a fast metabolism


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you want to hear - "Oh yeah 24IU of growth will work baby"

unfortunately - no one is probably going to say that - but fuk it - you are a grown man, you decide.

I honestly suspect you need to train with an experienced bloke before you do though


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Jammie Dodger said:


> *I should add the reason my bodyfat isn't low is because I don't do cardi*o. I've had phases of doing it and people tell me I look ill because of the lost fat. With my frame I actually don't mind a bit of fat if it makes me look a little healthier.


I do not do cardio for fat loss, I just adjust training and rest periods and food intake, in the words of charles poliquin the lean guys are in the weights room not in spinning or on a treadmill.

competing for a show may be different as AM cardio is key for what I have seen, but it is not really cardio as the heartrate will be in fat loss range.

I will start cardio but purely for health and will add in if I enter a show


----------



## Jammie Dodger (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Tezza, thanks for the response. I get what people are saying, and lately I definitely haven't been eating enough. The heaviest I've been is probably around 160lbs. And that was with some fat, and water retention from creatine. I have no intention of taking HGH and not eating properly again. You're probably right that I would need 6000 calories, I think I was getting around 3-4000. I literally don't think I could manage any more than that, my stomach literally wouldn't take it.

I did say I would be willing to consider taking something with the HGH, such as IGF, but only if the gains would be at least partially permanent.

I wouldn't expect to hear anything like that Uriel, I'm just looking for advice from people who have experience with HGH. I appreciate you taking the time to respond, but there's no need to patronise me, I'm sorry if my question caused you offence of some kind.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jammie Dodger said:


> but there's no need to *patronise* me, I'm sorry if my question caused you offence of some kind.


you must be sensitive mate - I never

we get people in here every day looking for a quick fix. There is none.

You say been training 10 years but slack off on the eating every few months but you are suprised to lose weight:confused1:

Happy training fella


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Jammie Dodger said:


> Hi Tezza, thanks for the response. I get what people are saying, and lately I definitely haven't been eating enough. The heaviest I've been is probably around 160lbs. And that was with some fat, and water retention from creatine. I have no intention of taking HGH and not eating properly again. You're probably right that I would need 6000 calories, I think I was getting around 3-4000. I literally don't think I could manage any more than that, my stomach literally wouldn't take it.
> 
> I did say I would be willing to consider taking something with the HGH, such as IGF, but only if the gains would be at least partially permanent.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to hear anything like that Uriel, I'm just looking for advice from people who have experience with HGH. I appreciate you taking the time to respond, but there's no need to patronise me, I'm sorry if my question caused you offence of some kind.


From that it sounds like you know why you're not gaining... If you find it hard to eat that much food chuck some oats, whey and olive oil into a shaker?


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

waste of time, take in wat others have said. GH only cycles will not help you. saying that you cant eat that many cals is ridiculous. You need to sit back and think whether you have what it takes to gain anything, it takes sacrifice. all the advice people have come up wit so far (and all of it has told you NOT to do a gh cycle) you have a found an excuse for.. stop bsh**ing yourself and sit down and work out your diet and training regimine, do what loius lane said and post up a log of a honest training week and diet log and people here will point out what your doing wrong.. post that and pics would help a bunch.

Too many people are looking for a quick fix in a syringe or pot of pills without getting the basics right first, man up and admit what youve been doing is wrong, only then will you start to put things right


----------



## Jammie Dodger (Sep 18, 2010)

I appreciate the tip Tezza. My favourite is to get calories is oats with natural peanut butter with some whey. I think some people think if you can't eat as much as they it's a problem of motivation or consistency or something, I know you're not saying that.

Uriel I'm not looking for a quick fix, I'm looking for something that will give me some gains that makes the effort of making my life revolve around my diet worthwhile.

Since everybody seems only interested in my diet, one tip I would certainly welcome is a way to reduce the dehydration and cotton mouth when consuming lots of protein? I know it's due to the kidneys needing more water, but I've obviously drank as much water as I could, which obviously results in ****ing every twenty minutes. But even more annoying is waking up in the night and feeling like I've been stranded in the Sahara for a week. Any tips on this?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Buy the book BRAWN and follow it problem solved.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Buy the book BRAWN and follow it problem solved.


Just finished reading that, quality book :thumbup1:

My favourite quote: Grasp with the inner core of your being the highest training truth for hardgainers - progressive poundages in good form using abbreviated routines dominated by the big basic exercises. Then gear everything you do to ensure that you live this simple truth. And keep delivering the application for year after year after year


----------



## Jammie Dodger (Sep 18, 2010)

Right, I may as well as well wrap this thread up.

Thanks for the responses everyone, I certainly won't be getting any HGH or anything else without spending some serious time thinking it through, as well as my ability to consume more calories etc.

Kind regards


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope it all goes well mate, you could start a journal to log your training and diet and get advice as you go


----------

